# Fluval Shrimp Stratum PH Buffer gone. Suggestions?



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Just let it ride. None of your fauna need low pH. Tap water wears out stratum.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't add my pair of German Blue Rams To the list above because they recently died, they were the reason I had low PH.

One day If I get another pair I may have to replace the substrate.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Using RO + tap water to get the right GH and KH will make this aspect of the substrate last longer.


----------

